# skull mount plaque



## outdoorsalways (Dec 13, 2007)

A friend of mine did two skulls of some deer he killed in 08 and asked if i would make a plaque for them .This what iI came up with to make them a one of a kind hope you like.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

That's really cool! At first I thought it was two separate plaques, but at second glance I saw it was all one piece. Real unique!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Todd, that is awesome!!!! I'm gonna have Logan check that out cause I still haven't done anything with our racks from this past year..... Very good stuff brother......


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

that's awesome! how much for one and where can i pick it up??


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

thats looks great. if you are making them to sell i would be intrested in one.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cool looking mount! Great job!


----------

